# Stud pompano 9/23



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Sat evening with the fam. Large live sand fleas plain hooks on the rigs no jewelry. Caught some small whiting on fish bites but June grass was thick in the trough. Crystal beach Destin


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A fine pompano ! How long was it ?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

very nice and good eating size.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Fine looking Pompano!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice one!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Close to 18" looked bigger and fought very well.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Sweet Pomp!!


----------

